# Recommendation where to buy children's eyeglasses? (Burnaby)



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

I just found out today that one of my sons is very far-sighted & desperately needs eyeglasses. I already got the prescription from my sons Ophthalmologist, but I'm just wondering if anybody has some suggestions on where to go to buy the glasses? I've never worn eyeglasses before & neither has anybody else in my family so this is all new to me. 

Also, I've seen commercials for a brand of kids eyeglasses called 'Twisty McBendy's' or something like that. They claim to be very durable, which would be a good thing because my sons nickname is 'Destructo-child' due to the fact that he breaks EVERYTHING. Has anybody tried out these type of glasses?

Thanks


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

have you try lens crafter? I find their service really good with all the warranty that they have. Good thing there is eye laser surgery so I no longer need one. Kid do look smart with glass though so try to pick one that small and light. The lighter the better as it will hurt the nose and get you a headache as you wear it whole day, smaller glass have smart look and big glass well you get the idea . Most important is its weight.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the reply  I will go have a look at Len's Crafters tomorrow. I'll make sure to buy Noah a really light weight pair because he's going to have to wear them all the time.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I did my daugthers when she was smaller at Sears


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

Forgot to mention flexible pair which you can bend or drop as kid tend to break them a lot.


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

Pamela said:


> Thanks for the reply  I will go have a look at Len's Crafters tomorrow. I'll make sure to buy Noah a really light weight pair because he's going to have to wear them all the time.


oh mr noah .. the loud one ..lol 

ya i would try lens crafters at metro , they have good customer service , and if and when he breaks them , they have instore techs .


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

If you are a member, I know Costco has an optical center. I get my contacts from there and they are half the price of anywhere else. Not sure if they have the bendy frames for kids, but it might be worth giving them a call.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I've been wearing glasses since 5 and there's nothing worse than an ill fitting pair of glasses. I know most optical places have a great selection of kid's frames now. If they don't, go elsewhere. I'd recommend the place I use, but it's downtown. The guy is really good with children (My son went - lucky he doesn't need glasses yet) and their eyeglass fitting is the best I've ever used in 40+ years of wearing glasses.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

www.clearlycontacts.ca


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*I went to Costco cause I only has so much that was paid for by medical.*


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

JUICE said:


> oh mr noah .. the loud one ..lol
> 
> ya i would try lens crafters at metro , they have good customer service , and if and when he breaks them , they have instore techs .


If you think Noah is loud, you should hear his brother 

I went to 4 different eyeglass places & ended up buying a pair from Lens Crafters. Lens Crafters had the best prices & selection as well as a great replacement deal for if/when Noah breaks his glasses. Costco had good prices too, but a very limited selection in the size my son needed.

Thanks for all of the helpful suggestions everybody who posted


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

My favorite place is Omni Eye in New West. If you know what type of frame you want, they can order things in for great prices and are SUPER nice to work with. Dr Mathur and Dr. Lau are just so nice, and they have some of the best customer service I've seen.

They are at 604 526 3937
Tell them you're a friend of mine ;-)


----------



## Ivy888 (Jun 4, 2010)

I got the Twisty McBendy frames for my son - INDESTRUCTIBLE!!, I also got a the adult version for myself (the manufacturer is Flexi-Twist) apparently the only place you can buy them is Image Optometry (they have great prices though, free glasses when you see their doctors).


----------



## JenniferJane (Sep 23, 2010)

*Where to buy kids glasses - SpecialEyes!*

Hi Everyone,
There is a great new children's optical store that opened in Langley, its called SpecialEyes and it almost exclusivly does kids eyewear. They have more than 500 kids frames. There prices beat all the big box stores and they have great warranties - 2 years! We live in Burnaby and it only took us 15-20 minutes to drive there and our experience was great. They do cute things for the kids too, like they have stickers, lollypops and parachute men not to mention a play area that comes in handy if you want to bring the kids that don't need glasses along. Now that I have been here I wouldn't go anywhere else, the owners are so nice and really give great service, my kids keep asking me when can we go back to the optical store?


----------

